# Problem with DHCP connection on Buffalo WHR-G300N



## nateclimbs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, I have had a Buffalo WHR-G300N wireless router which was purchased (new) 6 weeks ago and has suddenly begun to have connection problems to the internet (DHCP connection).

I am now trying to determine whether the router has suddenly become defective or whether my satellite service provider connection is unable to release a connection through this router.

As I said, the router was working for six weeks. The configuration and set up of the satellite/modem/Buffalo router was completed on the same day. Surfing the internet was a success by the end of the day. The connection was working for both direct cable connection and wireless connection. Auto detect DHCP server is by default on. The procedure for testing was with a Windows XP SP3 laptop for both wireless and direct cable connections. Finally my Mac 10.5.8 was used only in a wireless setup no check for direct cable was done at the time.

Now, 6 weeks later the Buffalo router has suddenly stopped making successful DHCP connections in both wired and wireless setups. The Buffalo router diagnostic log shows 

"detected DHCP server"
"sending DHCP_RELEASE for ......."

and finally the last DHCP Client action reads as "terminating on signal 1". I am not that sure what this last line item means.

Removing the router and making a direct wired connection to the satellite modem gives me a working connection to the internet on my laptop while on the other hand, my Mac does not recognize the DHCP connection through a wired setup, further confusing the issue.

I have done a reset of the router as stated in other threads as well as updated the router firmware and maintaining my original configuration but with no success in re-establishing a working connection.

So is this router acting up or has something changed on the Client side?

Regards
Nathan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if the configuration suddenly became corrupted, it's quite possible the router is failing.

I'd reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure. If it still has a problem, send it back for repair/replacement.


----------



## nateclimbs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I just wanted to state the resolution as it has been finally answered from my Satellite service provider. As I had thought, the router was indeed fine all this time, but a slow response from customer service kept me in the dark.

In short, the DNS servers were suddenly changed about a week ago and my satellite modem continued to request the old ones causing the router to be confused.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All's well that ends well. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

